# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما صحة نسبة جواز تشقير شعر الحواجب للشيخ ابن عثيمين ؟

## أحمد الشهري

سؤالي لأهل العلم والاختصاص ما صحة نسبة جواز تشقير شعر الحواجب للشيخ ابن عثيمين ؟
وما العلة في تحريم التشقير ؟

أرجو الإفادة بما يمكن ، وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## أحمد الشهري

للرفع
رفع الله قدركم

----------


## عاشق الحور العين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز أحمد الشهري  أحيلك على فتوى من موقع سؤال وجواب للشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
واليك الموقع والفتوى بارك الله فيك عسى ان تنتفع بها .
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/8605
صبغ الحاجب بلون مشابه للبشرة 
هل يجوز صبغ الشعر بلون مشابه للون البشرة علما بأن شكل المرأة بعد الصبغ يشابه حواجب المرأة المتنمصة (  التي تنتف الشعر ) ؟ 
الحمد لله 
عرضنا هذا السؤال على فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ، فأجاب حفظه الله : 
لا بأس بهذا لأنه تلوين للشعر فقط . والله أعلم . 
الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّـهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
حكم صبغ شعر الحاجبين

السؤال : ما حكم صبغ شعر الحاجبين بلون يقارب لون البشرة ؟

الجواب : الحمد لله 
لا بأس به ، لأن الأصل في هذه الأمور الإباحة إلا بدليل يقتضي التحريم أو الكراهة من الكتاب أو السنة. 


من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين لمجلة الدعوة العدد 1741 7/2/1421هـ ص36.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

سُئلَ العَلَّامَةُ ابْنُ عُثَيْمِين ـ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :

يوجد بعض الأصباغ والألوان توضع على الحاجبين حتى تبدو رقيقة ، وتبقى هذه مدة ما يقارب الشهر تقريبا ، فهل هذا في حكم النمص؟

فأجاب :
لا ، تلوين الشّعر بغير السّواد لمن ابيضّ شعره لا بأس به ، هذا هو الأصل ، لأن الأصل في غير العبادات الحل ، وليس هذا من النمص ، ولكنه من ترقيق الشعر ، كما أن بعض الناس يختار أن يكون شعره جَعْدًا ويطّلي بما يقوي الشّعر.

السّائل : الحاجبين ـ يا شيخ باركَ اللَّـهُ فيكَ ـ يرققها ، يضع بعض الألوان من هنا ومن هنا حتى تبدو رقيقة ، لا يقص شعر الحاجبين بل ألوان بلون البشرة ؟

العلَّامة ابن عُثَيْمِين : ما في بأس ، لكن الكلام هل هذا جائز في حق الرِّجال أو لا ؟ الرّجل لا ينبغي أن يتجمل بما تتجمل به المرأة ، المرأة لا بأس.

المصدر: ( لقاء الباب المفتوح ،شريط 131 ).

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الإخوة الفضلاء  :  جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد الشهري

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن عند من يرى تحريم التشقير ، ما العلة في ذلك ؟
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

قالَ فَضِيلةُ الشَّيْخِ عبد العزيز بن مُحمَّد السّدحَان ـ حَفِظَهُ اللَّـهُ تَعَالَى ـ :

وننتقل إلى مسألة أخرى متفرعة عن هذه النازلة، وهي ما يسمى بالتشقير، ما يسمى عند النساء بالتشقير، ويكثر سؤال النساء عن هذه المسألة "التشقير" وإذا استمعت إلى أي برنامج استفتاء تجد أنه في الغالب لا يخلو من سؤال عن هذه المسألة. 

صفة التشقير: أن تعمد المرأة إلى جزء من شعر الحاجب وتصبغه بلون قريب من لون بشرة وجهها بحيث يظن الرائي لهذه المرأة أنها نامصة وأنها قد رققت حواجبها، وهي في الحقيقة لم تقص شيئا من شعر الحاجب ولكن اللون القريب من البشرة الذي وضعته على جزء من شعر الحاجب أخفى جزءا من هذا الشعر، فأصبحت هذه المرأة المشقرة تشبه النامصة، فهل يعتبر هذا من النمص المحرم، وما أثره على الطهارة؟ 

أما أثره على الطهارة فظاهر أنه لا يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة ولا إلى الشعر، فحكمه من حيث الطهارة الأمر فيه ظاهر وهو أنه لا يمنع وصول الماء، مجرد تلوين فقط، مجرد تلوين يوضع على هذا الشعر فلا يمنع وصول الماء إلى الشعر ولا إلى البشرة. 

ولكن حكمه في الأساس اختلف العلماء المعاصرون في حكمه على قولين، ومنشأ الخلاف في هذه المسألة، منشأ الخلاف بين العلماء راجع إلى مسألة أخرى وهي: 

هل النمص يختص بإزالة الشعر فقط؟ هل النمص يختص بإزالة شعر الحاجبين فقط؟ أو أنه يشمل أيضا ما كان في معناه؟

 ومعلوم أن التشقير ليس فيه إزالة للشعر، وإنما فيه تلوين لبعض شعر الحاجب. 

فمن العلماء من قال : 

إن التشقير جائز، قالوا: لأنه ليس بنمص في حقيقة الأمر، فإن النمص هو إزالة شعر الحاجب أو بعضه، فإن النمص هو إزالة شعر الحاجب أو بعضه، وهذا ليس بمتحقق في التشقير، ومن أبرز من قال بهذا القول الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله. 

والقول الثاني في المسألة : إن التشقير محرم؛ لأنه وإن لم تنطبق عليه حقيقة النمص فليس فيه قص ولا أخذ لشعر الحاجب، إلا أنه في معنى النمص، فهو في الحقيقة حيلة على النمص، ولهذا لا تكاد تفرق بين المرأة المشقرة، والمرأة النامصة، وذكر أحد المشايخ أنه رأى امرأة من أقاربه مشقرة فأنكر عليها إنكارا شديدا يظن أنها قد نمصت، وبين لها أن النمص من الكبائر، فأخبرته بأنه تشقير وليس بنمص، فتعجب وقال: إن من يرى المرأة مشقرة لا يفرق في الحقيقة بين المرأة المشقرة والمرأة النامصة. قالوا: فيكون التشقير حيلة على النمص، والعبرة في الشريعة بالمعاني والمقاصد. 

ومن أبرز من أفتى بهذا القول وهو القول بتحريم التشقير اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء فقد أصدرت قبل سنوات فتوى بتحريم التشقير. 

والأقرب، والله أعلم، إلى هذه المسألة هو القول الثاني، وهو تحريم التشقير؛ لأنه هو في معنى النمص حقيقة، وهو في واقع الأمر حيلة على النمص، بدل ما تزيل المرأة بعض شعر الحاجب حقيقة لجأت إلى هذه الحيلة بحيث لا يفرق الرائي بين هذه المرأة النامصة، وبين هذه المرأة المشقرة. 

والأصل في هذه الزينة التي تكون على هذا الوجه الأصل فيها المنع، لهذا  لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم النامصة والمتنمصة، والواشمة والمستوشمة، والفالجة والمتفلجة، طالبات الحسن المغيرات لخلق الله عز وجل  هذا هو حاصل كلام أهل العلم في هذه المسألة. 

هناك مسألة مرتبطة بهذه المسألة وهي تحديد الحاجب بقلم أسود يعني عكس هذه المسألة، تحديد الحاجب بقلم أسود، فهذه المرأة لون شعر حاجبها أسود لكنها فقط تريد زيادة تلوين شعر الحاجب، فنقول: إن هذا لا بأس به؛ لأنه ليس بمعنى النمص، فإن النمص هو ترقيق شعر الحاجب، وهذا إنما هو فقط فيه زيادة تلوين شعر الحاجب، فليس في معنى النمص، ولهذا نقول: إن تحديد الحاجب بقلم أسود إنه لا بأس به؛ لأنه في واقع الأمر إنما هو زيادة تلوين لشعر الحاجب. 

المصدر : ( شرح الأربعين في التربية والمنهج ؛ أشرطـة مفرغـة ).

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

فائدة :

سُئلَ الإمامُ ابنُ بازٍ ـ رَحِمَهُ اللَّـهُ تعالى ـ :

ما حكم وضع الكحل على الحاجبين بالنسبة للزينة للمرأة ؟ 


فأجاب : لا أعلم فيه بأسًا؛ لأن الكحل في الحاجبين أو في جفني العين، كله لا بأس به، الممنوع النمص، قص الحاجبين، هذا هو الذي ما يجوز، هذا النمص هذا لا يجوز، أما كونها تضع فيها كحل لا بأس. 

( فتاوى نور على الدرب ).

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/18557

----------


## أحمد الشهري

جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي المبارك سلمان
وجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حمد

أقوى علة لتحريم التشقير ، هي : أنها تزوير .
كما سمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كبة الشعر بـ:(الزور) .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكل الحاجبين بعد التشقير يختلف تماما عن شكلها بعد النمص ، ومَن شبهها بالنمص مخطئ .
والتشقير فيه تهذيب للحاجبين - ( وخاصة للذي ينظر إليها من بعيد أو من غير تدقيق ) - والتخفيف من كثافتها ( لمن تعاني من ذلك ) عبر تغيير اللون ( الأسود ) إلى الأشقر أو البني هذا كل ما في الأمر ، وهو من التجمل المباح .

----------


## حمد

دعكِ من النمص .
ما رأيكِ بالباروكة لمن لا تملك شعراً جميلاً ؟
علة تشقير الحواجب هي نفس علة الباروكة .

----------


## إمام محمود

سمعت فتوى من الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين- رحمه الله رحمة واسعة- بأذنيّ
حيث سألته سائلة عن حكم تشقير الحواجب بالنسبة للنساء-في برنامج سؤال على الهاتف الذي كان يذاع عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم-
فأجاب: لابأس
أعادت عليه السائلة قائلة: ياشيخ هو يشبه النمص! 
فأجاب رحمه الله قائلاً: ما دام الأصل باقياً فلا بأس_يقصد ما دام شعر الحاجب باقياً فلا بأس_

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هل تقصد : ( التدليس ) ؟
ما فيه مقارنة بين الباروكة وتهذيب الحاجبين بالصبغة ! فالأخير زيادة في التجمل وإبراز جمال الحاجب وإخفاء ما يعيبه ، تماما كـ ( مساحيق التجميل ) .. تبرز جمال الوجه أو الملامح وتخفي عيوبه .. وهي حلول مؤقتة تنتهي مع أول شطفة بالماء ، ولا ترى فرقا كبيرا في الوجه وملامحه قبل وبعد وضع المساحيق .
يحق للمرأة أن تستخدم كل ما يزيد في جمالها ما دام الأمر لم يصل للمحرم ( نمص أو حلق او قص الحاجبين ، وصل الشعر .. ) .
فلماذا نضيق عليها ونشدد ؟
لماذا نتوهم أن كل ما يزيد في جمالها ويساعد في إبرازه هو تدليس وتزوير ؟
ثم علةالتحريم في الباروكة : التزوير أو التدليس ، كيف ؟ وعلى مَن يكون التدليس ؟ ومثلها في التشقير .

----------


## حمد

> لماذا نتوهم أن كل ما يزيد في جمالها ويساعد في إبرازه هو تدليس وتزوير ؟
> من قال ذلك !
> فرقٌ بين الزينة التي يظهر للناس أنها زينة ، وبين الزور (أي: التزين بما يوهِمهم أنّ خلقتها أصلاً هكذا) .
> فمثلاً : تعلمين أن وصل الشعر بالشعر محرم ، لِمَ ؟
> لأنه زور ، وهذه تسمية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . كما في الصحيحين من حديث معاوية
> والزور أختنا لا يكون فقط باللسان ، بل بالفعل أيضاً . وهو منهي عنه كذاك .
> ثم لا يشترط إرادة التدليس -كما عبّرتِ- بل يكفي أنه زور .
> 
> 
> ...


سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أبو طلحة الحضرمي

للشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله كلام جميل في مسألة التشقير لعله يرجع إليه

----------


## السلفية النجدية

> شكل الحاجبين بعد التشقير يختلف تماما عن شكلها بعد النمص ، ومَن شبهها بالنمص مخطئ .


بل لا يختلفا ، فهما متشابهان تماما ، ولا تكاد تفرق بينهما ..

----------


## أسـامة

علة التحريم : "تغيير خلقة الله"... والتشقير لا يغير أصل الخلقة. فلا يدخل في التحريم الخاص بالنمص.
علمًا بأن هناك خلاف على معنى النمص، وهناك جمع آخر بين النمص في عدم الأخذ وبين التشبه بالرجال إن زاد عن حد الطبيعي فتركه في هذه الحالة قد يدخل في التشبه.
وقد يعد البعض التشقير من الزينة فيأخذ حكم الجواز... وقد يراه البعض كفعل أصحاب السبت، فتبقى عليه شبهة.
وأرى أنه قد يأخذ حكم الزينة إذا سبب حرجًا للمرأة وهناك مدعاة لعمله - والنساء أعلم بهذا من غيرهن، وإن كان لتدقيق الحاجب ومشابهة المتنمصات فهذا من فعل أصحاب السبت.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.
وفقكم الله.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> بل لا يختلفا ، فهما متشابهان تماما ، ولا تكاد تفرق بينهما ..


هذا رأيك عزيزتي ..
رأينا النامصة ورأينا المشقرة وفرق بينهما واضح .
وحتى وإن حصل بينهما تشابه - ولا تشابه في نظري - فيبقى الحكم ( الإباحة ) لمن يرى ذلك .



> سمعت فتوى من الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين- رحمه الله رحمة واسعة- بأذنيّ
> حيث سألته سائلة عن حكم تشقير الحواجب بالنسبة للنساء-في برنامج سؤال على الهاتف الذي كان يذاع عبر إذاعة القرآن الكريم-
> فأجاب: لابأس
> أعادت عليه السائلة قائلة: ياشيخ هو يشبه النمص! 
> فأجاب رحمه الله قائلاً: ما دام الأصل باقياً فلا بأس_يقصد ما دام شعر الحاجب باقياً فلا بأس_

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكما...
النزاع يحتاج إلى أدلة... والدليل على تحريم النمص دون غيره.
فالذهاب إلى الحلية يرجع لأنه غالبا ما يكون من الزينة لا النمص.
وقد تتحايل به المرأة كي تتشبه بالمتنمصات... فيكون المنع.
فإن سئل الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله - ماذا تقول في امرأة تشقر حواجبها لتتشبه بالمتنمصات؟ لقال بالمنع.
فيجوز على نفس الفعل المنع والجواز... ولا يلام على المانع ولا المجيز.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أم فاطمة م

هل عند الوضوء يجب ازالة الكحل من العين وجزاكم الله  خيرا

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

> هل عند الوضوء يجب ازالة الكحل من العين وجزاكم الله  خيرا


الجواب:
لا.

----------

